# How did you get your user name?



## VARNYARD (Nov 6, 2007)

I got the name Varnyard because I kept and bred monitors for many years, however I do not any longer. I have also had many Colombian tegus, or as I called them mini Nile monitors. I really never fooled with many Argentines and I just assumed they were a whole lot like thier colombian cousins. Then I got one that was a tame adult male Argentine Black and White in a trade I think, too long ago and I don't remember all of the details. But he was a real pup, never offered to bite or tail whip, he also acted like he really like human contact. I guess that was when I was first hooked on the Argentine tegus.I got rid of all of my monitors and have been hooked on these tegus ever since. 

My user name is still the same due to the monitors and the Varanidae family, however I really just don't choose to keep them any longer. Varnyard still stuck, and I guess there is no reason to change my user name now when everyone knows me by that name.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

AnnihilationDreamscapes was a name I created during photoshop and 3 dimensional render training. I changed it when I tried to play Second life. I named my character Aprilia after my favorite motorcycles and I had to have a last name so I chose one that sounded Italian and the damn thing stuck. Second life blows, I played for 5 minutes and kept the name.


----------



## AlexSmith (Nov 6, 2007)

Aprilia, you're from Sacto.... I'm in Yuba City like 45 minutes away-ish...

I got my name from my parents they picked Alex, my last name is Smith :lol:


----------



## COWHER (Nov 6, 2007)

I am called COWHER because I have a unsettling lust for large female cows and it became my passion... sooo ..... yeah thats not true it really is my last name Matthew Cowher.


----------



## AlexSmith (Nov 6, 2007)

Dude I almost thought you were serious.... :lol:


----------



## Mike (Nov 6, 2007)

COWHER said:


> I am called COWHER because I have a unsettling lust for large female cows and it became my passion... sooo ..... yeah thats not true it really is my last name Matthew Cowher.



Haha thanks for clearing it up. :shock: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## tegulevi (Nov 6, 2007)

hmmm
tegu + Levi = Tegulevi


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 6, 2007)

Great answers guys!! Some of them are common and others are wild. But you must admit you wonder when you see some of them how they got them, I thought this would be a great topic.


----------



## AB^ (Nov 6, 2007)

well 



AB^ as most of you know is short for ameivaboy- which is the name i first went with after getting some tiger ameivas, after several years of being out of the hobby, these days I no longer keep ameivas and I am far from a boy so I just got by the initials now (except on sites I'm altready ameivaboy-which is most)


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 6, 2007)

Well a couple years ago a guy in the barn next to step-dad started calling me lizardboy...most sites there already was a lizardboy so i added 101 and just haven't ever felt the need to change it.


----------



## Dragon_girl (Nov 6, 2007)

i got my name becuse i got a bearded dragon named ryu, and i am a girl. but bearded dragon girl was too long so i went with dragon girl, lame i know!
-mel


----------



## greentriple (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, in the same vein as AprilliaRufo, I' ride a 1999 Triumph Speed Triple (the same bike Tom Cruise rode in MI2) which is, as my wife calls it, Slurpee green. So, after my first passion (other than my wife and son) my bike - greentriple. Maybe now that I've fallen for Tegus I'll go with something like - LagartoNegro or Tegurider or Trigu.... :lol:


----------



## dorton (Nov 6, 2007)

Mine is just my last name, in school I had 2 other justins in my class 
so most friends called me JD or Dorton.
Thats how I became me.


----------



## olympus (Nov 7, 2007)

Mines just sounds cool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

AlexSmith said:


> Aprilia, you're from Sacto.... I'm in Yuba City like 45 minutes away-ish...
> 
> I got my name from my parents they picked Alex, my last name is Smith :lol:



Ok so the world is obviously a small place. I grew up in Yuba City and graduated YCHS in 2003. I might know you depending on how old you are and especially considerring my name is Drew Smith. What's your niche in Yuba? I was one of the hicks and gearheads when I was there. My friends worked at YCI and we used to drag race in front of Rico's pizza off of Teesdale and Garden Highway.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Well, in the same vein as AprilliaRufo, I' ride a 1999 Triumph Speed Triple (the same bike Tom Cruise rode in MI2) which is, as my wife calls it, Slurpee green. So, after my first passion (other than my wife and son) my bike - greentriple. Maybe now that I've fallen for Tegus I'll go with something like - LagartoNegro or Tegurider or Trigu.... :lol:




I used to have a Daytona 675 and a 955i. Love it brother. I always wondered if you had a triple. Great choice brother! But I would never trade my 06 Aprilia RSV1000R or the 2000.5 RSVMilleR


----------



## AlexSmith (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm 16, so I doubt we would have known eachother. I actually live in Live Oak, but I'm in Yuba City pretty much every day. You may know my uncle Jason Hoefer, he graduated in 03' I think...

Would be really weird if we were somehow related eh? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

AlexSmith said:


> I'm 16, so I doubt we would have known eachother. I actually live in Live Oak, but I'm in Yuba City pretty much every day. You may know my uncle Jason Hoefer, he graduated in 03' I think...
> 
> Would be really weird if we were somehow related eh? :lol:



That would be pretty funny. I didn't know anybody named Jason, but I used to teach at the Marysville Charter Academy for the Arts. I had a friend in Live Oak named Sarah Something. I got really drunk with my buddy Kovanda out there when we all used to work at Carl's Jr. on Bridge St.


----------



## AlexSmith (Nov 7, 2007)

Hahaha... How long has it been since you have been in YC?

If you ever were down Plumas St. and liked "The Underground" music store/porn store/headshop (hahaha) the city was actually trying to get them shut down just because they are, I guess too dirty, for the 'new and improved' Plumas Street hahaha...

I think in 03' Richard Newbaur (sp?) was working at Gaiser Pets on Plumas Street, he is in the paper all the time now, he's known as the lizard guy :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea the only problem with him is that he don't know sh**. Lol he just has a couple of igs and some beardies but he's a good guy. I was in YC 2 weekends ago but I'm headed up there Friday to pick up a pit.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 7, 2007)

Motorcycles a and Lizards, man I thought I was alone, and from what I read we're not kids either. Both your bikes a bitchen, Aprilia is one of my more favorite makers. I'm a fan of the Tuono, with the exception of the strange flyscreen.


----------



## AlexSmith (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice dude... He doesen't know a whole lot, but what works for him seems to work well *most of the time*. He is a really cool guy though, and is getting alot of people into the hobby.

Where you getting the pit from?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Gettin' the pit from some crazy redneck. Lol.

I had a Tuono for a short time. Not the best track bike, but an absolute gem for stunting. I'm just not really into the stunt thing. I test rode the new Shiver and that's a pretty good all around bike, very similar to a Speed Triple in function. Speed Triples are my lady's favorite.


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 7, 2007)

mvskokee+amazing= Me!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 8, 2007)

Dave (me) + Dragon (we started with Bearded Dragons). Got started on BeardedDragon.org and use the same name on all reptile forums (except BallPythons.net).


----------



## Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

Its my name, hahaha. That's all, nothing special.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 8, 2007)

Puff Puff Pass! LOL if I need to elaborate I will. Although, I no longer smoke.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

Aprilia - your girl has taste, at least in bikes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Aprilia - your girl has taste, at least in bikes.



Lol. Yea she's great.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Nov 9, 2007)

My name stands for der (the) boa (boa) lieber (lover)...German.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

Bumping this up for the new people.


----------



## erk (Jan 3, 2008)

erk = Edward R. Kestel


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 3, 2008)

I think mine is pretty obvious.

Sometimes I am sweet and most times I am a brat!

Brat!


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm obviously from Korea, which makes me a Korean. Me and my friends used to watch too many horror movies, and I have no fear towards Death or what so ever. I'm usually just a playful guy, and likes to pull pranks and stuff, so I'm called a Kid.
So that's basically what makes me KoreanDeathKid
my other user names were sometimes known as 3DeathPunk, or KMAmazing


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 3, 2008)

Whiskey Tango was going to be a name of a show on adult swim called "Friskey Dingo"..but because of something that I cannot remember why they just whent with "Frisky Dingo"...

Plus I have people ask me all the time.Do you fly a plane....hahaha..

0.o


----------



## playlboi (Jan 7, 2008)

i got my name from when i was in high school. all my buddies called me playboi. i had a little break dancing crew too. ahah fun times!


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 7, 2008)

i have had snakes and other reptiles for over thirty years now.


----------



## HazyRep (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm an artist and have a new character that I created named Haze (which I've used a couple times already, so I decided that it was a good name). And, since the character is part reptile, I just put Rep on there...
Heh...I dunno. XD


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

Zeke is the name of my cat lol.


----------



## Joey (Jan 9, 2008)

I got the name cassera because it is my last name lol


----------



## jimski427 (Jan 9, 2008)

i got my name from one of my brothers old druggy friends... he was allways hopped up on mushrooms or some crazy drug and used to call me jimski all the time oh... and 427 is my b day


----------



## Tux (Jan 20, 2008)

I got my name from a bunch of friends because I'm a Linux programmer/admin and ran a Linux based security firm. Tux is the Linux mascot.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Jan 20, 2008)

Made up my name a long time ago for an online game I play (and am playing right now)

The name just stuck so now I use it for most things.

I also have a thing for Names with SHA at the beginning since my name is Shannon


----------



## maddogg9019 (Jan 22, 2008)

I got my name from the show mike and the maddog. My dad used to always listen to it and I liked to name so it stuck


----------



## Aranha (Jan 27, 2008)

<!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.aranha.se">www.aranha.se</a><!-- w -->


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Bumping up for the new people


----------



## jor71 (Aug 20, 2008)

They represent my initials and year I was born.


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 20, 2008)

This is kharn:





This is a carnifex:





i like them both and so i combined them into kharnifex, it fits and noone else ever steals my name!


----------



## Markie (Aug 20, 2008)

Markie is my name  Wow, I'm boring. Oh well.


----------



## Exhume2Consume (Aug 20, 2008)

exhume to consume is the name of one of my old favorite songs by a band named carcass. i started playing on xbox live with it got a little fame on it. so i kept it.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 20, 2008)

Exhume2Consume said:


> exhume to consume is the name of one of my old favorite songs by a band named carcass. i started playing on xbox live with it got a little fame on it. so i kept it.


I've been waiting for this one!


----------



## Beazer (Aug 20, 2008)

Beazer is the nickname my father gave me. He died when I was 4 but my mom picked up on calling me it. Later down the years my friends would end up calling it cause my mom called me it. Eventually people in the reptile tried either recognize me because of my distinct name of what sounds like a male porn star "Jon DeLong" and the nickname Beaz or Beazer. Plus beazer is kinda less up tight then "JonDL" so i prefer it. The end.


----------



## Mvskokee (Aug 20, 2008)

actually mvskokee is how you say muscogee in creeki indian. which is what i am


----------



## Albinorhino (Aug 20, 2008)

I hunt albino rhinos haha


----------

